# Upcoming PS4 titles...



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

*Upcoming PS4 titles in 2016...

*Uncharted 4:Thief's End, (I like most)Does not come to PC alas
Tom Clancy's: Division,
No Mans Sky, (I like most)Does not come to PC alas
The Last Guardian,
Horizon Zero Dawn,(I like most)Does not come to PC alas
Dishonored 2,
Unravel...


----------



## vickybat (Dec 31, 2015)

^^ No man's sky will come to PC. Its a PS4 and Microsoft Windows title.


----------

